# Working in Dubai



## brendonbell (Jan 30, 2020)

Can someone please tell me if there is an annual cycle of employment in Dubai?
For example, do employers usually offer their jobs Nov/Dec, sign contracts with the expectation new employee will commence Feb 1?
(Or something like that).

Just trying to work out if there is a 'cycle' around this that follows the seasons or months of the year.

I'm hoping to commence employment (after finding a job in IT) March 2021 and trying to work out when I should be on the ground in Dubai to achieve this goal.

Thanks,
Brendon


----------



## faisalq85 (Feb 20, 2020)

brendonbell said:


> Can someone please tell me if there is an annual cycle of employment in Dubai?
> For example, do employers usually offer their jobs Nov/Dec, sign contracts with the expectation new employee will commence Feb 1?
> (Or something like that).
> 
> ...


Hi


There is no regular season of job openings nowadays in Dubai but yes companies do have preferences in opening vacancies in november to march. It all depends on the qualification and your stay at dubai. For staying always look for nearest apartments in dubai which makes you easy to commute.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

brendonbell said:


> Can someone please tell me if there is an annual cycle of employment in Dubai?
> For example, do employers usually offer their jobs Nov/Dec, sign contracts with the expectation new employee will commence Feb 1?
> (Or something like that).
> 
> ...


Most companies are busier in Jan/Feb/March and April as they receive their budgets at the beginning if the year. Ramadan/Summer months/holidays and Xmas are usally quiet as people travel. Ramadan is in April this year so it will be quiet April and May then the kids break up end of June. Things will slow down until September. Bear in mind alot of IT roles are now filled by cheaper non European nationals and Dubai is still in a recession. If you are going to come here and look for work you need to bring alot of savings. ideally you should secure something before you leave your country as jobs are not aplenty at all


----------



## NavazIbrahim (Jul 28, 2020)

Dubai is just getting back to normal days after the pandemic lock down and such things. Still, the economy is not like how the companies are expecting it to be. So, it's fair to advice that the options will be less compared to the previous years if you are still on the way to come and look for a job here.


----------



## nachobueno (Jul 29, 2020)

It'll be quite a challenging time for most sectors and most people, however there are always exceptions , some conglomerates have have actually done quite well during the pandemics especially the big, especially the ones with with deep pockets. Also some specific technology areas where there is huge demand and very little supply am sure still hire the right people. As to the usual general IT profile ( admin, maintenance, support ... etc) am sure there is plenty of that out there competing for very few positions if any. Just think all the ppl that were unfortunately let go this year by banks , airlines, small businesses and other financial organisations ... etc It must be crowded out there for sure. Also am sure the salaries will be even more ridiculous for such positions not that they weren't already.
However am sure the multinational big players likes of FB , Amazon, microsoft .... would still hire the right guy with the right skills ( but no any skills). Good luck to you these are special times!


----------

